# Metamorphose einer Libellenlarve



## RainerSchm (30. Mai 2009)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

ich hatte am 26. April die atemberaubende Gelegenheit, einer Libelle beim Schlüpfen aus der Larve beiwohnen zu dürfen. Das Spektakel hat ca. 2 Stunden gedauert. 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Ist das Leben im und am Teich nicht einfach wunderbar. Ich liebe es und unsere Kinder waren auch total begeistert. 

Sonnige Grüße

Rainer


----------



## Digicat (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Metamorphose einer Libellenlarve*

Ja, Rainer, daß Leben am Teich ist nicht nur fantastisch, sondern auch sehr Lehrreich, speziell für Kinder, aber auch für Erwachsene, wenn man sich jetzt noch die Mühe macht diese __ Libellen zu bestimmen .

Wie halt auch sämtliches Getier im Teich. Ist doch sehr interessant, wenn man weiß um welches Insekt es handelt und dies in die Dokumentation einfliessen läßt


----------



## Casybay (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Metamorphose einer Libellenlarve*

Hallo,
dem kann ich nur zustimmen, es ist ein wahres Wunder, glaubt mann da nicht automatisch an ein Leben nach dem Tod, oder macht es nicht doch wenigstens nachdenklich?!
Herzliche Pfingst-Grüße
Carmen


----------



## Libellenlarve (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Metamorphose einer Libellenlarve*

Hallo,

bei uns schlüpfen auch immer viele __ Libellen am Teich, ich finde dann immer die leeren Hüllen. Vorgestern hat es eine nicht geschafft. Sie muß während dem Schlupf gestorben sein, warum auch immer. Ein Teil war schon draußen, der Rest noch in der Hülle. Hatte mich anfangs noch gefreut, daß ich diesmal den richtigen Zeitpunkt erwischt habe, um mal zuzuschauen.  Wobei mich die Tageszeit gewundert hat. Ich meine, die schlüpfen immer morgens. Oder? Es war also am zeitigen Abend, als ich sie fand. Es war eine große grüne.

Viele Grüße
Petra


----------



## unicorn (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Metamorphose einer Libellenlarve*

ich habe heute 6 blau-grünen Mosaikjungfern beim schlüpfen zusehen können.
Es war aber schon Nachmittag.
Da ich bei 12° schon in den Teich mußte um Pflanzen einzusetzen, habe ich es nicht mehr geschafft, sie beim wegfliegen zu beobachten... habe gefroren und bin um 19 Uhr nachhause gefahren.
Morgen früh sind sie sicher weg.

Eine ist übrigens direkt neben unserer Wasserföntäne geschlüpft und bekam ihre Flügel nicht trocken - da hab ich die Fontäne mal ausgemacht.

Leider sind meine Bilder immer etwas unscharf


----------



## Digicat (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Metamorphose einer Libellenlarve*

Servus Manuela

Danke fürs zeigen 

Ja es ist schon faszinierend wie die __ Libellen schlüpfen und danach entfalten. Leider konnte ich auch noch nie einen Libellenschlupf kompl. beobachten .
[OT]





> Leider sind meine Bilder immer etwas unscharf


Darf ich nach der Kamera fragen [/OT]


----------



## unicorn (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Metamorphose einer Libellenlarve*

klar darfst du Helmut 

ob ich antworte steht auf nem anderen Blatt *lach*

Canon Powershot G2


----------



## Digicat (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Metamorphose einer Libellenlarve*



> ob ich antworte steht auf nem anderen Blatt *lach*




Ich denke die G2 hat ein Autofokus-Problem 

Im Ernst, denke dir das Smileys weg , er ist zu ungenau.

Vielleicht kannst das AF-Feld minimieren  - nicht ein großes, sondern ein kleines > nennt sich Spotmessung/Spot-AF.


----------



## Digicat (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Metamorphose einer Libellenlarve*

Sorry 

Noch ein Tipp:

Probiers mit einer Nachbearbeitung 

Nachschärfen vor dem abspeichern ist sehr wichtig


----------



## unicorn (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Metamorphose einer Libellenlarve*

könntest du vielleicht mal in den Chat kommen bitte?


----------



## unicorn (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Metamorphose einer Libellenlarve*

mein Vater ist Fotograf...und da meinte er, mir was Gutes zu tun als er mir die Kamera schenkte!
Ich brauch aber was Idiotensicheres Teil wo ich schöne Nahaufnahmen mit machen kann


----------



## unicorn (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Metamorphose einer Libellenlarve*

juhuuuuuuu
dank Helmut kann ich heute 2 wunderschön scharfe Bilder zeigen, die ich vorhin machen konnte.
Ich habe das Gras umgesetzt und die Libellenschönheit erst gar nicht gesehen...
sie liess ihre Flügel gerade trocknen und war wohl heute morgen geschlüpft.


----------



## inge50 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Metamorphose einer Libellenlarve*

Hallo,

ich durfte heute gegen Abend dieses Schauspiel beobachten.

Nachdem sich die Larve erst über 1 Std. auf den Seerosenblättern aufgehalten hat, lief sie weiter und kletterte auf das Sumpflöffelchen.

       

       

       

Bei der Bestimmung bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, es könnte die Grosse __ Pechlibelle sein.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## rut49 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Metamorphose einer Libellenlarve*

Hallo Inge, 
Da hast du aber viel Geduld gehabt un so schöne Foto´s zu schießen.
Aber hat sich gelohnt, für DICH und für UNS!
, tolle Dokumentation von etwas Umscheinbaren zur Schönheit.
LG Regina


----------



## Inken (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Metamorphose einer Libellenlarve*

Hallo Inge!

Was für tolle Aufnahmen! Du hast die Geburtsstunde einmalig festgehalten!


----------



## inge50 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Metamorphose einer Libellenlarve*

Hallo,

@Regina, @Inken  

Meine Nachbarn halten mich bestimmt schon für ein bissel kirre :crazy, weil ich ständig vor dem Teich hocke und knie. Manchmal auch halb drin liege, um an bestimmte Pflanzen dran zu kommen.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## JoergK (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Metamorphose einer Libellenlarve*

Hi Inge,

starke Bilder, Klasse 

Sei froh, dass Dich nur der Nachbar für :crazy hält...



.... bei mir ist's meine Frau 


Es gibt einen bestimmten Blick, der heisst:
'jetzt dreht er wieder völlig ab...' 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## thias (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Metamorphose einer Libellenlarve*

... es ist wirklich toll, dieses Wunder zu bestaunen...

Hatte auch mal live die Gelegenheit dazu


----------



## RainerSchm (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Metamorphose einer Libellenlarve*

Hallo Inge und Thias,

wirklich tolle Bilder. Inge, vor allem die Spiegelung der Flügel im Wasser finde ich super 

Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich noch eine Libelle schlüpfen sehen:

 

Sie ist noch nicht ganz fertig entwickelt, aber ich tippe mal auf das Weibchen der Keilfleck-Mosaikjungfer. 

Sonnige Grüße


Rainer


----------

